# Replacements for Crouse Hinds



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

fjm said:


> I have a customer with a old Crouse Hinds panel, it has so many different brands of breakers in it. Starting with GE,ITE,Siemens,Bryant,CH-BR, and Murray. As far as I know only Murray and Siemens would be a ul listed replacement. Any help would be appreciated so I don't sell this guy 15 single breakers and GFI he doesn't need.


If it's a Crouse Hinds stab in main with that bubble on the front of the main there is no way I would put a single penny into it. That's no different that overhauling a zinsco or FP. The ONLY thing I would sell him is a service change


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Since the panel is obsolete, I'd be comfortable with W.I.T. (what's in the truck.)


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like the old panel in my house..."Muttly"...

What is the actual problem you're out there for?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I keep a couple of these on the truck. For the panel with a little bit of everything, a breaker rated for just about everything. It doesn't look like it will help out this time however. Sorry.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Be the salesman, sell a service upgrade to them.:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sell em' a Cutler-Hammer CH with built-in surge protection. 60 CIRCUITS 200 AMP MB. 2880 joules of whole house surge protection. Tell 'em this is the biggest and and most important upgrade they can do for their home, and investment.


----------



## fjm (Jun 26, 2011)

Got this today


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

fjm said:


> Got this today
> 
> View attachment 15967


 
What is it?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

347sparky said:


> What is it?


Looks like a cheat sheet for which breakers can be used in what panel and if their still available.


----------



## ABC1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, be sure to leave that sheet with the handwritten notes for the inspector. So, a return trip for under $100 of breakers? I think you just cost him more money. Cutler-Hammer CL series or T&B Universal. $4 to $7 ea. Done. But, make sure you leave the real sheet that comes with the breakers.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

For some reason I don't think the square D QO series interchanges with siemens, murray, and cutler hammer like the sheet suggests. I see the Homeline says no interchange, must have the two switched around.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I think that is Home Depot's electrical department cheat sheet.


----------

